# GO Werebo!!



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Our "Resident Village Idiot" has reach a hilarious 8000 posts - :4-clap::4-cheers::woot: Go Werebo!!


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Meh. Its quality, not quantity :tongue: Just kidding! Congrads :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Stone me! He's a fast haunter... Congrats Werebo. :wave:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats WereBo :4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done WereBo!!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Good Job!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

And to think that only posting when the moon is full


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations =)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks everybody - I'm just helping to keep the real workers here relaxed, calm and cheery....










Honest, Guv!...

:grin:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Someones gotta be the de-stresser :tongue:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats WereBo


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations WereBo* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks lots guys


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

lycans

their everywhere :4-dontkno


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Go you good thing :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:
Reading in the local paper that this year is going to be the era of the werewolf in our cinemas with at least 4 movies featuring this most esteemed of creatures - might be a few job openings werebo? :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

link to above news story from another paper - local paper musta picked it up


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

:lol: cool


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmmmm....


> ...........
> actors from Michael Landon to Michael J. Fox to Jack Nicholson have taken long shifts in the makeup chair to play the rabid shape-shifter.


I take issue with that - Rabid indeed!!! I don't even like foam on my beer, let alone foaming at the mouth! :upset:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

:lol: fear the Rabid Werebo :tongue:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Woot! Go Werebo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Folks, I'd never have managed it without you lot :grin:


----------

